# Wallsberg (private property suckas)



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

In 500 plus posts I still have not learned how to post pics in this forum. Forgive me. However, I have a pretty cool fishing report on my blog. At least I think it is cool. It's got pictures....of fish, and me holding fish.

Check it out. http://www.idiotwithabow.blogspot.com


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

sweet report. Gotta love the pointer baby. 8)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice report. That's a great looking brown. I actually drove through Wallsburg one day in hopes of finding access, but all I could find was a bridge with only a trickle under it.

I knew there would be some big fish in there.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Cool man we can see the pictures EXTRA BIG on the blog so thats a plus. A 20 inch brown in a sweet fish the only one I have caught that big made my avatar pic. Did you turn him loose?


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice work Brian. I think big meaty browns are my favorite fish and that one's magnum.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

El Matador said:


> Nice work Brian. I think big meaty browns are my favorite fish and that one's *magnum*.


Not only magnum but that one has shoulder's !! :shock: .......Those river browns sure keep theemselves nice and clean.....Pretty fish..!!!

Good catch Idiot with a bow !!


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Dude! Nice work on that hog, I would say it dresses out very close to the weight of your first buck.


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice fish. I like your blog.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

:rotfl: 

I just read more of your blog and I've been crackin' up. Nice work.

Love the 'burb. That diamond plate is awesome.


----------



## BootWarmer (Apr 20, 2008)

Dude, that's great! :lol: 

Great blog, I like the photos from the "guvment" location! Your killing me. Look at a fishing report and end up getting a tour around the world.

Congrats on the nice fish.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

threshershark said:


> Dude! Nice work on that hog, I would say it dresses out very close to the weight of your first buck.


Stop it!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> threshershark said:
> 
> 
> > Dude! Nice work on that hog, I would say it dresses out very close to the weight of your first buck.
> ...


Don't let him bother you IWAB..!!! :?

When the time is right, we'll do this to him !! :evil:


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

When the time comes you'll take your shirt off next to me?


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

So the question is, would you rather be a stud or an idiot, I'll take Stud (with a rod) anytime. Cool looking blog, those are some nice fish. I also hate private property, we need need the river beds to be public!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

threshershark said:


> When the time comes you'll take your shirt off next to me?


   

*NO !!!* Not that !! Aw.....forget it !!! :|

Nice post and blog Idiot with a bow...


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Guns and Flies said:


> So the question is, would you rather be a stud or an idiot


I have too much fun being an idiot! Besides, to be perfectly honest, I'm not much of a stud.


----------

